# Vingeta's Request Shop



## Vingeta (Nov 22, 2012)

​
_*The shop for anyone and everyone!​*_



*★*  (Owner) 
*avatars*
*signatures*
*sets*
*gifs*
*profile pictures*
*transparencies*
*banners*
*colorings*
*custom borders*
*partial hand-drawing*
*special requests*

★ (Employee)
Visit his shop 
*avatars*
*signatures*
*sets*
*gifs*
*profile pictures*
*transparencies*
*banners*





*★ GENERAL*
- *Sig off* please.
- *Choose worker, or leave request open* to any worker.
- *Note worker's specifics/rules!*
- *Quality of your stock* will determine quality of the result.
- *Don't be rude.*

*★ VINGETA's*

*Spoiler*: _Rules_ 



- *No requirement necessary to request.*
- *No request limit*, unless I have clearly stated that I wouldn't be taking any more requests.
- *Rep is a must*, (of course only if you're happy with the work).
- _*cred is totally up to you*_.
- *Stock not required!* I can go stock hunting for you. 
- *Detailed requests* are awesome, but I won't reject a vague one either.
- *Please wait up to a week* for your request.





★ ZYKEN's

*Spoiler*: _Rules_ 



- *Must have at least 500 posts and* have been a *member for six months*
- *Maximum* number of *request* is *three things* (a set automatically counts as one request)
- Please *wait at least five days* for request completion *and/or* before requesting again
- Please *provide decent quality stocks*
- Must *pick up request within a week* after notification
- *Rep* is *mandatory*
- *Credit is required*; things like simple transparencies or resizing will not require credit (but is appreciated)









*★ Vingeta's*

*Spoiler*: _1_ 










*Spoiler*: _2_ 








*Spoiler*: _3_ 








★ Zyken's

*Spoiler*: _1_ 







​


----------



## JoJo (Nov 22, 2012)

Requesting picture resizing for these.




Thanks.


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 23, 2012)

Here ya go.. are you cool with the 125x125 distortion though? (it aint that much though)


----------



## KohZa (Nov 23, 2012)

you should put the picure in a spoiler tag 

good luck with the shop .


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 23, 2012)

oh.. my bad... didnt know.. will do that from now on.... and thanks.. 

btw... how do you use the spoiler thingy without it showing "spoiler:" ...and instead putting in some other text? like what Zirconis did...?


----------



## JoJo (Nov 23, 2012)

in the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 part, put an equal sign after the word then type what you want to say. BB codes don't work in it.


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 23, 2012)

cool, thanks..

made some changes to the first post.. showing what i think are some better samples...


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 23, 2012)

I want a set
Size: Senior
Just make it look Christmasy.


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 23, 2012)

How's this? @Alisdragon.. wasn't sure if you wanted the ava to be different from the sig or not.. coz there was just one stock..


*Spoiler*: _Alisdragon_ 




Ava:


Sig:


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 23, 2012)

I love the set you made me.


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 24, 2012)

glad your satisfied


----------



## NW (Nov 24, 2012)

Damn, your stuff is awesome, man. Good luck with the shop. 

I might request soon.


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 24, 2012)

thanks 
and lookin forward to the potential request.


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 25, 2012)

For "Hakan Erkan"... (request made on my profile wall)

Sir Crocodile Set





If you want anything changed/something different, just lemme know


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 25, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> For "Hakan Erkan"... (request made on my profile wall)
> 
> Sir Crocodile Set
> 
> ...



Thank you man,it looks awesome.


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 25, 2012)

Anytime 
To be honest i wasn't sure about this one.. tried something new.. but glad you like it...


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 28, 2012)

I have but one simple request. please resize this picture to 300x300:


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 28, 2012)

EndlessStrategyGames said:


> I have but one simple request. please resize this picture to 300x300:



i cant see the pic dude... can u post a working link?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 28, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> i cant see the pic dude... can u post a working link?





And I changed my mind. Could it please be 300 across, 400 tall?


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 28, 2012)

EndlessStrategyGames said:


> And I changed my mind. Could it please be 300 across, 400 tall?



I think the pic gets blocked after a while of posting... for some reason...  ...like i resized it, and its on my pc.. but it keeps getting blocked after attaching it...
ok, it *might* just be me, i dunno... so i'll just post the resize.. hopefully you can see it?


----------



## Vermin (Nov 28, 2012)

hey guys, i'll be helping out vingeta with his shop 



rules:

you must have at least 500 post and have been a member for six months before requesting 
maximum number of request is three things
a set automatically counts as one request
signatures off please, this helps the page load faster
please wait at least five days before requesting again
please provide decent quality stocks
i can't promise i'll be very active, so please wait at least five days for me to complete your request
when i finish your request i will notify you via vm
you must pick up your request within a week after i notify you; don't you dare waste my time
rep is mandatory for everything i do, for avatars/signatures/sets, credit is required
things like a simple transparency or a resize will not require credit but is appreciated
contempt will not be tolerated; if you are disrespectful to me or my fellow workers, you will be banned from requesting here
if you really dislike the result, go smoke some weed

what i do:
*avatars*
*signatures*
*sets*
*gifs*
*profile pictures*
* transparencies*
*banners*

what i won't do:
*multiple sets at once*
*hand drawn stuff*
*provide the stock for you*​ 
[sp=recent work]







[/sp]


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey Zoro I have something for you 

Don't make it too fancy, but you can crop however you like as long as both characters are in frame


----------



## Krippy (Nov 28, 2012)

Zoro 

Got a senior set request:

Stock: 

Border: dotted

Effects: whatever looks nice 

I expect perfection


----------



## Vermin (Nov 28, 2012)

~Honeydew List~
 *[Zoro]
* *[Zoro]
* (requested somewhere else) *[Zoro]*

_~two job slots remaining_​ ​


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 29, 2012)

Can I please Have a transparency and resize of this below please?

Thanks


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 29, 2012)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Can I please Have a transparency and resize of this below please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...



here ya go... (assumed u wanted as big as possible for senior size sig)


*Spoiler*: _Audible Phonetics_


----------



## Vermin (Nov 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Quincy James_ 









*Spoiler*: _Krippy_ 








_~let me know if you want anything altered​_


----------



## Krippy (Nov 29, 2012)

^Not bad 

I'll rep when not 24'd


----------



## Es (Nov 30, 2012)

Senior Set

Line Borders


----------



## Vingeta (Nov 30, 2012)

Es said:


> Senior Set
> 
> Line Borders



lemme know if you wanted something different..

*Spoiler*: _Es_


----------



## Slam Demon (Nov 30, 2012)

Ava:
Stock - 
Size - Junior (125x125) 
Effects - Coloured how it should look be 
Text - None thanks
Border - Whichever you think looks best

Happy for either worker to take this request 

P.S. Zoro, I think you've done me a set before as you're on my friends list and nobody wants to be my friend apart from people who have made me sets


----------



## Vermin (Dec 1, 2012)

_~let me know if you want anything altered​_


----------



## Slam Demon (Dec 1, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> _~let me know if you want anything altered​_



Love it! Thank you 

I think it's perfect, I love the style of it and thanks for the boarder


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 1, 2012)

ah d@mn... and here i was thinking you wanted it something like this....


----------



## Slam Demon (Dec 1, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> ah d@mn... and here i was thinking you wanted it something like this....



Damn, that's hot! I wanted a basic one so I could have a go at changing bits of it, but I want to use yours too now

+reps

I'll make Zoro's one my profile photo and yours my ava. Both are amazing, so I shall credit both. Thanks guys


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 1, 2012)

awesome! 

oh, btw, i posted the "duller" pic without knowing.. u seem to be using that one.. there's the brighter now.. sorry for that, hehe..


----------



## Slam Demon (Dec 1, 2012)

Don't worry about it, I think it's perfect!


----------



## Slam Demon (Dec 1, 2012)

Sig request for Vingeta

Stock: 

P.S. Sorry for the instant request despite only just receiving my ava. I'm just in love with the work you two produce


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 1, 2012)

No problem Slam Demon... for this request though, it *may* take longer than a day... just to let u know..


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 1, 2012)

set request!!!! i dont care who does it  

stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







*text*: if theres any possible way to get rid of the merry christmas and put in "Happy Holidays" i would like it done but if not just keep it 
*effects*: i trust you to make it look good 
*other things*:i would like to have each of the characters faces as an individual avatar please ^.^

im sorry if i ask too much of you i will rep and cred you for everything promise 
thanks in advance!!!! :33


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 1, 2012)

Spartacus: War of the damned set.

Make sure the main man is there.

Go, with haste Zoroark.


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 2, 2012)

i will take blackfire's request.. zoro requires that you have 500 posts minimum to request from him..

zoro, your taking requests right?

To-Do List
 [Vingeta66]
 [Vingeta66]
 [Zoroark]​


----------



## Vermin (Dec 2, 2012)

yes i am ;P

also, whirlpool please read the rules  but i'll let it slide this time


*Spoiler*: _Whirlpool_ 




rep&credit​








_~let me know if you want anything altered​_


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 2, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> yes i am ;P
> 
> also, whirlpool please read the rules  but i'll let it slide this time
> 
> ...



Is not exactly war of the damned, but I'll let it slide this time


----------



## Araragi (Dec 2, 2012)

Good luck with the shop


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 2, 2012)

thanks straw 

oh, just a reminder to all, each worker has their own set of rules, in addition to the general shop rules... the first post mentions it all.. knowing what to do before you make a worker request/general request can make things flow more smoothly 

To-Do List
 [Vingeta66]
 [Vingeta66]​


----------



## NW (Dec 2, 2012)

Senior set of this



and with a black and white border

Thanks.


----------



## Vermin (Dec 2, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _No Worries_ 



rep&credit​






_~let me know if you want anything altered_​
To-Do List
 [Vingeta66]
 [Vingeta66]​


----------



## NW (Dec 2, 2012)

Damn, that was quick.  It looks amazing. 

24ed right now, though... Will rep when I can and will cred immediately.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 4, 2012)

request a signature for vingeta.

stock:
sizet to big
type:Transparency


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _For blackfire96_ 



*Ava's:*

Normals...


Gif...



*Sigs:*

Normal...


Gif...


i hope there isnt a lack of effect or anything.. tell me if u wanted "more" or something... i only started today, so i dont mind putting more time into it...
__________________________________________________


*Spoiler*: _For KohZa_ 




Plain:


With Shadow:


here ya go.. you never specified if you wanted effects, so i just did plain transparents.. one with a shadow... just because.. 
so yea, lemme know if you want any changes...


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey guys, sorry taking longer than I usually do.. i've been kinda busy lately.. 
i'll do my best to work as quick as I usually do..


To-Do List
 [Vingeta66]​


----------



## KohZa (Dec 4, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> *Spoiler*: _For KohZa_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the first one is awesome enough .thx .


----------



## Imagine (Dec 4, 2012)

Set request for Zoroark

Stock: 

Size: Senior

Effects: Nothing too flashy, just make it look newer

Border: Solid black

Lemme know if the stock isn't up to your standards


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 4, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> *Spoiler*: _For blackfire96_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 im in love. ITS PERFECT  thankies soooooooo much!!!!!! you did a great job 
repped and cred
thanks again


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 5, 2012)

awesome.. @kohza.. 
hehe, ur welcome blackfire  ..glad ya like it...

To-Do List
 [Vingeta66]
 [Zoroark]​


----------



## Vermin (Dec 5, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _ImagineBreakr_ 





rep&credit​






_~let me know if you want anything altered_​
~To-Do List~
 [Vingeta66]​


----------



## Imagine (Dec 5, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> *Spoiler*: _ImagineBreakr_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man.


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey Ms Zoro I have a request for you 
It's a bit big >A<
If you could take  image and render transparent all the little chibis. If you feel it's to your abilities, take out the descriptor tags and re-draw where it's necessary but if you don't feel up to this you can let me know. Then, put them all in succession in a 150x150 gif in whatever order you like, with about 2.5 seconds pause on each slide.
I hope it's not too much to ask before finals, you can take as long as you like


----------



## Vermin (Dec 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Quincy James_ 





rep&credit

i could do everything except the "angry dal dal" as the proportions for it came out smaller and its quality is pretty bad 
​







_~let me know if you want anything altered_​
~To-Do List~
 [[Vingeta66] 
 [Vingeta66]​


----------



## Quincy James (Dec 8, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> *Spoiler*: _Quincy James_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weh it's so cute cute cute  Thanks so much girlie!! Can't rep yet but I will when I can


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 8, 2012)

is this ok? used the same colors as the ava... wasnt sure if u wanted different colors on the cloak tho.. oh, and if u want it to be without that "shade"-ish-ness, i can remove that too.. dont hesitate to ask for any changes..


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 8, 2012)

Just a general reminder guys.. like for future posts.. if you could turn off sigs, that would be great for allowing the thread pages to load a bit quicker... thanks in advance guys 

~To-Do List~
 [Vingeta66]​


----------



## NW (Dec 8, 2012)

Senior set

Worker: Doesn't matter

Stock: 

Effects: Whatever you think enchances the image 

Text: "The Beauty of Nature"

Border: Black and white

Thanks.


----------



## Slam Demon (Dec 8, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> is this ok? used the same colors as the ava... wasnt sure if u wanted different colors on the cloak tho.. oh, and if u want it to be without that "shade"-ish-ness, i can remove that too.. dont hesitate to ask for any changes..



Again, another amazing job. The only change I'd ask for is for it to a trans, so all the background is gone - but if that would take a while, it doesn't matter as I like it as it is


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 8, 2012)

oh, no way will i make u wait any longer...
here ya go..


----------



## Slam Demon (Dec 8, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> oh, no way will i make u wait any longer...
> here ya go..



Perfect! Thank you


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _For ~Tasnim~_ 








how's this? if you have any changes in mind, please lemme know


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 8, 2012)

your welcome slam... and thanks for being patient 

~To-Do List~
 [Vingeta66]​


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 8, 2012)

Your welcome, and, hehe, its cool..
oh yea, nice to see you used the sig btw... 


~To-Do List~
 [Vingeta66]​


----------



## Cjones (Dec 9, 2012)

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Type: Set
Border: Circle
Effect: Put some Christmas bling on it if possible.


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _For No Worries_ 




Ava...


Sig...


how's this? would you rather maybe have the ava without text/with smaller text? just lemme know 



~To-Do List~
 [Zoroark]​


----------



## NW (Dec 9, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> *Spoiler*: _For No Worries_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O'd kind of prefer if the avy was 150x150 and if you could take out the text in it. Otherwise, it's great.


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 9, 2012)

here ya go no worries...


----------



## koguryo (Dec 9, 2012)

Request: Senior Set
Stock:  
Worker: Whoever is fine

Effects and whatnot is decided by the worker.  Please and thank you :33


----------



## NW (Dec 10, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> here ya go no worries...


Thanks.


----------



## Vermin (Dec 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Cjones_ 



rep&credit​








_~let me know if you want anything altered​_

~Zoro's Honeydew List~
​


----------



## Cjones (Dec 11, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> *Spoiler*: _Cjones_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## Kek (Dec 11, 2012)

Could I get a trans sig of Naruto and Hinata?


----------



## Vermin (Dec 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _koguryo_ 





rep&credit​










*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 





rep&credit​







_~let me know if you want anything altered​_


----------



## koguryo (Dec 11, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> *Spoiler*: _koguryo_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for set


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey guys, wasn't around for a few days, but i'm back now..

*Requests are open!*


----------



## TheDestroyer (Dec 12, 2012)

Resize to 125x125


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Absolute Zero. (Dec 13, 2012)

Just for my sig, I'd like the backround taken out, and possibly the image enhanced. No need to resize it. Also, if it's possible, could you try to edit out the text and shades on the side? Thanks.


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _AbsoluteZero001_ 








so i attempted to remove the text/banners... but i posted the one without removal as well... just in case 

as for effects.. lemme know if u want more/less/changes/etc..

don't hesitate to ask for changes


----------



## Absolute Zero. (Dec 14, 2012)

^ This is perfect. Thanks


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 14, 2012)

ur welcome


----------



## Rosi (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello! I'd like to get trans sig of this pic(only Team7)pek and if possible, resize too, as it's too big as it is.



Thank you!


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 15, 2012)

assumed it was junior size and without the symbols/text?
(posted one with and one without 'enhancement' )


----------



## Rosi (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you a lot! It's perfect!


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 15, 2012)

no problem


----------



## Rosi (Dec 15, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> no problem



May I also ask for junior sized transparent avy from the same stock? With focus on only Kakashi's face, can be similar to my current one, I just thought that trans't would look better. Without any border, I guess.

Thank you in advance, will rep as soon as 24h limit has passed.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Dec 15, 2012)

Vingeta66, can you make it look like the lightning and the light in the background look like they're flashing endlessly but sorta like radiating(make the flashes bright)? Sorta like normal lightning which starts off not that bright then BOOOM it crackles and radiates like a snake. Also, if you can make it rain as well it'd be awesome bro.


Here's an example of what I'm talking about, but I want it raining.


----------



## Absolute Zero. (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi, again.  Sorry, might be a bit rude after accepting the last, but I'd just like it redone in another size to fit my sig better.


*Spoiler*: __ 






This is a new stock I resized myself, so, if possible, could you edit it again the same way you did last time?



Thanks, I would have simply resized the last request myself, but the transparency got messed up and the quality lowered.  Feel free to take your time on this one, though. Put it on the bottom of your queue.


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Rosi's Request_ 





Rosi said:


> May I also ask for junior sized transparent avy from the same stock? With focus on only Kakashi's face, can be similar to my current one, I just thought that trans't would look better. Without any border, I guess.
> 
> Thank you in advance, will rep as soon as 24h limit has passed.





No problem.. so you just want kakashi only? no gif transition type thing for all the faces?

__________________________________________________


*Spoiler*: _☯The Heartbreak Kid☯'s Request_ 





☯The Heartbreak Kid☯ said:


> Vingeta66, can you make it look like the lightning and the light in the background look like they're flashing endlessly but sorta like radiating(make the flashes bright)? Sorta like normal lightning which starts off not that bright then BOOOM it crackles and radiates like a snake. Also, if you can make it rain as well it'd be awesome bro.
> 
> 
> Here's an example of what I'm talking about, but I want it raining.





i've been dying to get a request like this!! it'll take more than a day to do though (mainly because im a bit busy today, and partly coz its a bit of a challenging request.. hehe).. if that's alright 
oh, and by lightning, did u mean that white bit on the left?? so *not* the bits around the sword/kakashi?

__________________________________________________


*Spoiler*: _AbsoluteZero001_ 





AbsoluteZero001 said:


> Hi, again.  Sorry, might be a bit rude after accepting the last, but I'd just like it redone in another size to fit my sig better.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





not a problem dude ...like i said in my "rules", there's no request limit with me... 
so what size do you want for this? or have u already done the resizing, and i don't have to alter the size??


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 16, 2012)

~To-Do List~
 [Vingeta66] 
 [Vingeta66]
 [Vingeta66]​


----------



## Rosi (Dec 16, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> No problem.. so you just want kakashi only? no gif transition type thing for all the faces?



Nope, only him 
Thanks!


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _For Rosi_ 




normals...


gif...




wasn't sure how to place the image, so i made a bunch, and hopefully one of em will be what you want? 
oh, and i posted the gif anyways.. just...


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 16, 2012)

is this fine?


----------



## Rosi (Dec 16, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> *Spoiler*: _For Rosi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you! Surpisingly, I liked the gif one the most  So it's awesome that you made it regardless. Big thanks once more!
Will rep as soon as I'm able(24-ed)


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 16, 2012)

Rosi said:


> Thank you! Surpisingly, I liked the gif one the most  So it's awesome that you made it regardless. Big thanks once more!
> Will rep as soon as I'm able(24-ed)



Your welcome 
and no problem.. rep when u can ... even though i say rep is a must, i only really just wanna edit stuff :33
oh, and if u still want changes, dont be afraid to request again 

__________________________________________________


~To-Do List~
 [Vingeta66]
 [_pending approval_]​


----------



## Absolute Zero. (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, I've done the resizing, no need to edit that part. I'd just like the background and banners edited out like last time. 

*Edit*: The quality seems to have been lowered a bit.  Can you do something about that? The new stock I posted was a different, higher quality version. I'd like it redone on that so it won't have reduced quality like when stretching the old sig you made me. Sorry for all the trouble, won't req another sig for a while.


----------



## Rosi (Dec 16, 2012)

This is the last request from me this month, I promise! 
The sig from this stock:  I want the first pic of Obito(with stretched fingers) cropped out. One with his face and skin transparent, and the other as it is(white). Thanks.


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Absolute Zero.'s Request_ 






Absolute Zero. said:


> Yeah, I've done the resizing, no need to edit that part. I'd just like the background and banners edited out like last time.
> 
> *Edit*: The quality seems to have been lowered a bit.  Can you do something about that? The new stock I posted was a different, higher quality version. I'd like it redone on that so it won't have reduced quality like when stretching the old sig you made me. Sorry for all the trouble, won't req another sig for a while.





i *did* use ur stock... :/ ...and the quality was actually lower than this, so i actually went stock hunting, found a 640x640 pic... and then edited on that... and resized to match ur stock.. and it turned out like that.. i think that stretching generally lowers the quality somehow... but don't fret, lemme try once more, and then we'll see... is that alright?

and please don't worry about the continuous requesting when its me ur requesting from!  ... my main purpose for returning to the forum was just so that i'd get a wider variety of requests

so please don't say you won't request again  hehe..

__________________________________________________


*Spoiler*: _Rosi's Request_ 






Rosi said:


> This is the last request from me this month, I promise!
> The sig from this stock:  I want the first pic of Obito(with stretched fingers) cropped out. One with his face and skin transparent, and the other as it is(white). Thanks.





no problemo!
aww, last request for this month?  ...i won't hold it against you if u request again even if its right now  ....


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 16, 2012)

~To-Do List~
 [Vingeta66]
 [Vingeta66]
 [Vingeta66]​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2012)

slash that request


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> slash that request



um, sorry but, what request?


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 16, 2012)

requesting a set!!!!!

worker: dont care
effects: what ever you think is nice 
text: Happy Holiday
other: if its possible can you remove the logo in the top left hand corner??? and the stuff at the bottom of the right hand corner???
stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








will rep and cred 
thanks in advance!!!!! :33


----------



## Absolute Zero. (Dec 16, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> i *did* use ur stock... :/ ...and the quality was actually lower than this, so i actually went stock hunting, found a 640x640 pic... and then edited on that... and resized to match ur stock.. and it turned out like that.. i think that stretching generally lowers the quality somehow... but don't fret, lemme try once more, and then we'll see... is that alright?
> 
> and please don't worry about the continuous requesting when its me ur requesting from!  ... my main purpose for returning to the forum was just so that i'd get a wider variety of requests
> 
> so please don't say you won't request again  hehe..



Thanks.  Also, if possible, I'd like one copy not enhanced and just with the banners taken out. This is really the only sig I'm thinking of trying right now, but I'll come back if I need another.  It's fine if the quality can't be fixed.


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 17, 2012)

Absolute Zero. said:


> Thanks.  Also, if possible, I'd like one copy not enhanced and just with the banners taken out. This is really the only sig I'm thinking of trying right now, but I'll come back if I need another.  It's fine if the quality can't be fixed.



awesome... will do... 

__________________________________________________


*Spoiler*: _Rosi's Request_ 





Rosi said:


> This is the last request from me this month, I promise!
> The sig from this stock:  I want the first pic of Obito(with stretched fingers) cropped out. One with his face and skin transparent, and the other as it is(white). Thanks.






i got a bit confused with the request... which obitos did u want to use?? like could you tell me from left to right?


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 17, 2012)

~To-Do List~

 [Vingeta66]
 [Vingeta66]
 [Vingeta66]​


----------



## Rosi (Dec 17, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> i got a bit confused with the request... which obitos did u want to use?? like could you tell me from left to right?



The first one from the left One edit with his face/skin transparent, and the other as it is(white there). Size of the sig is up to you: junior, I guess.


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 17, 2012)

Rosi said:


> The first one from the left One edit with his face/skin transparent, and the other as it is(white there). Size of the sig is up to you: junior, I guess.



ohhhh!! that's what u meant... cool...


um, @absolute and rosi, i'll have to do your requests last... gotta give preference to those who haven't requested before right? i hope that's cool with you guys  ..i'll try to be quick


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _For blackfire96_ 




ava's...


sig's...



as usual.. lemme know if you want changes


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 18, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _For Rosi_ 







is this what you wanted? the one with the face/skin transparent didn't come out that good


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 18, 2012)

how's this look? i hope its better??


----------



## Rosi (Dec 18, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> *Spoiler*: _For Rosi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I like it very much Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 18, 2012)

awesome  ..and thanks... same to you 

*~Vingeta66's Requests are closed*
*~Zoroark's Requests are open*


----------



## Absolute Zero. (Dec 18, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> how's this look? i hope its better??



*Perfect!!!* Thanks! 

 Now that I think about it, this is basically the third time I've requested something from you. I'll lay off on them for a while.


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 18, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> *Spoiler*: _For blackfire96_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome sauce!!!!!! you always do a brilliant job!!!  but actually can you brighten it up just a little, cause it looks kinda dark on my screen....that is if its not too much trouble....... thankies sooo very much for doing it for me though already repped and must spread before i can cred ya


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 19, 2012)

your welcome guys  

....@absolute, hehe, actually i wont be around for some time, so i guess that's fine... for now... 

@blackfire... no problem...


*Spoiler*: _For blackfire96_ 




ava's


gif's




is this bright enough?


----------



## NW (Dec 19, 2012)

Junior set.

Stock 

Worker, Zoroark.

Effects and borders, whatever looks good.


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 19, 2012)

vingeta66 said:


> your welcome guys
> 
> ....@absolute, hehe, actually i wont be around for some time, so i guess that's fine... for now...
> 
> ...



its perfect!!!!!thanks sooo very much your the best!!


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 19, 2012)

awesome  ..ur welcome..

cool, so now i'm done with my requests properly.. can finally make the notice...

~To-Do List~
 [Zoroark]​


----------



## Vingeta (Dec 19, 2012)

*NOTICE TO ALL!!!*

Hey guys, today was the last day i'd be able to work on requests for quite some time. So unfortunately, my *[Vingeta66]* *requests are closed* until then. I will let you all know when i'll be able to take requests again 

*is still taking requests*, (unless he says otherwise of course), so please request from him should you need something done for ya 

To those that might not meet his pre-request requirements, (or for any other reason), *and if you don't mind waiting indeterminately*, then by all means, request for me. Zoro will add you to the to-do list, and as soon as im able, i'll get to work on your requests 

So anyway, just in case I'll be away for longer than expected...

Happy Holidays everyone! 

​


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 19, 2012)

This guy is awesome.


----------



## Vermin (Dec 21, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Junior set.
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks. Can I have the avys at junior size too please?


----------



## Vermin (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## NW (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks again. Repped.


----------



## Achnal (Dec 23, 2012)

requesting set
type: junior
avatar stock: 
signature stock 
effects & borders: up to you

thanks


----------



## Vermin (Dec 23, 2012)

^ taking this request because i am bored out of my mind


----------



## Vermin (Dec 23, 2012)

rep&credit​






_~let me know if you want anything altered​_


----------



## Achnal (Dec 23, 2012)

wow you work fast 

thanks man :33
it looks great


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 23, 2012)

Requesting ava
Stock: 

Effects: up to the worker.


----------



## Vermin (Dec 23, 2012)

rep​


_~let me know if you want anything altered_​


----------



## ST Minato (Dec 23, 2012)

hi can you guys do my request?

i just want an itachi set

use whatever renders you want


----------



## Bumi (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello! Can you please make a transparency set for me?

Picture: 
Size: Junior
Specifications: Transparency. For the avatar, please use Naruto. And if it's not too much trouble, could you please get rid of the '7' in the background? But don't worry about it if it'll take too long!

Thank you!


----------



## Ubereem (Dec 24, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> rep​
> 
> 
> _~let me know if you want anything altered_​



They're great!


----------



## EJ (Dec 24, 2012)

could I get a set made out of this? thanks


----------



## Vermin (Dec 24, 2012)

~Honeydew List~
[Vingeta] 
[Vingeta] 
 [Zoro]​


----------



## Vermin (Dec 26, 2012)

Flow said:


> could I get a set made out of this? thanks


----------



## NW (Dec 26, 2012)

Transparent senior set of  with a black border on the avy.

I'd also like if you could add some cool-looking text on the sig saying "I was wrong about Tobito. No Worries soloed me."

Worker: Zoro

Thanks.


----------



## Divine Death (Dec 26, 2012)

Request time.

*Set*: 

*Worker*: Zoroark

*Effects and border*: Whatever looks best

Thanks.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 26, 2012)

Type: Set

Stock: 

Worker: Zoro

Size: Senior

Effects: Up to you

Border: thin black


----------



## Bumi (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm going to cancel my order! I was able to do it myself. Thanks!


----------



## Vermin (Dec 27, 2012)

No Worries said:


> Transparent senior set of  with a black border on the avy.
> 
> I'd also like if you could add some cool-looking text on the sig saying "I was wrong about Tobito. No Worries soloed me."
> 
> ...


----------



## NW (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks.  Repped. 

Edit: FUCKING 24ED dfj8whf38jG&T$hhtrw8h4 

Will rep when I can.


----------



## OS (Dec 27, 2012)

If you can.

Type- Set

Stock- 

Border- Black and square like my current Avi.

Effects- Whatever you think is good. Even if it's nothing.

Text-"Another opponent. Another disappointment."

Add info- The avi has the guys face of course. 

Thank you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2012)

Worker request Zoroark
Gif set
Senior sized Avi
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]zj8tsIDLHf4[/YOUTUBE]



59:-1:01 starting the part with his eyes open


Senior sized sig
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]T8wtZ8vo-bc[/YOUTUBE]it has an HD option 


 1:48 looped
 perfectly with the static
Red borders on both.


----------



## Vermin (Dec 28, 2012)

Divine Death said:


> Request time.
> 
> *Set*:
> 
> ...







~honeydew list~


​_still taking request_​


----------



## Escal0n (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not sure if you do animated gifs, but here is my request. 



I would like to have 2 Signatures (animated gifs).
They should be like 2 or 3 seconds long to make it look like an infinite loop, shouldn't be looking like it would "reset" everytime.

The first one at about 0:20 and the second somewhere at 1:00 minute.
I hope you guys know what I mean. 

Size : 267px ? 150px - something like that.
Maybe a small border would be also nice.

So far, thanks. 

/My english is not that good hope you will understand it.


----------



## blackfire96 (Dec 28, 2012)

requesting a set!!!

worker: anyone who's willing 
Stock:  
Effects: make it look pretty, i trust your judgement
Text: Happy New Years!!!!!

thankies in advance!!! :33


----------



## Vermin (Dec 29, 2012)

Imagine said:


> Type: Set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Vermin (Dec 29, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> If you can.
> 
> Type- Set
> 
> ...


----------



## Vermin (Dec 30, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Worker request Zoroark
> Gif set
> Senior sized Avi
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2012)

Zoroark said:


>



Thank you.
Nice new avi you have there


----------



## ST Minato (Dec 31, 2012)

hey zoroark can u do my request please?

i don't think Vingeta will be back for awhile.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)

resize to 150 x 150
worker zoroark


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey, requesting again. Something simple this time.

Just having the regular version of my set since Christmas is over. No need for a holiday theme now but I still like the set.  Would it also be alright if I add a Profile Picture to the request?

*Avatar*: 

Details: Have him facing the other way. Also I'd like it to be transparent with no border.

*Signature*: 

Details: Whatever you like. I'd like a nice dotted border, please.

*Profile Picture: * 

Details: Again, do whatever you like. A simple background can do, nothing that's too flashy.

Looking forward to this, thanks


----------



## Vermin (Dec 31, 2012)

i'll do both yours and aeion's :33





Unlosing Ranger said:


> resize to 150 x 150
> worker zoroark


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)

Zoroark said:


> i'll do both yours and aeion's :33



Thanks I didn't notice that is was 160x 160 till it didn't work.
Sorry I'm not using the set you just made, but you know how things end up when you actually start looking for things.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 1, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Hey, requesting again. Something simple this time.
> 
> Just having the regular version of my set since Christmas is over. No need for a holiday theme now but I still like the set.  Would it also be alright if I add a Profile Picture to the request?
> 
> ...


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 1, 2013)

I want her look like she is related to Sasuke Uchiha. Make her hair dark blue and put the Uchiha symbol somewhere on her. You can use any type of effects.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 1, 2013)

no offense dude, but that stock is terrible


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 1, 2013)

I change the stock, pick one between the three which stock that you like bes to work with.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 1, 2013)

alright, thanks bro
i can do it now


----------



## Aeiou (Jan 1, 2013)

Zoroark said:


>



Everything looks great, but could I have the sig with a lot less effects? I'm all about simplicity 

And I forgot to ask, could I get a dotted border around the profile pic as well? :33

Sorry about the trouble. Nonetheless, great job, thanks!


----------



## Rosi (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi, I'd like to request junior-sized transparent set out of this stock


Both avy and sig without border or any effects; and for avy I don't really care whose face is on it(Sasuke's or Naruto's) You can do both or as you like

Thanks!


----------



## Vermin (Jan 1, 2013)

Aeion said:


> Everything looks great, but could I have the sig with a lot less effects? I'm all about simplicity
> 
> And I forgot to ask, could I get a dotted border around the profile pic as well? :33
> 
> Sorry about the trouble. Nonetheless, great job, thanks!







~Zoro's Honeydew List~ 

​ _request are open_​


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 2, 2013)

blackfire96 said:


> posted on 12-28-2012 at 10:25 PM
> requesting a set!!!
> 
> worker: anyone who's willing
> ...


 i know i said any worker but i would like my request, not trying to be a Brat or anything....


----------



## Vermin (Jan 2, 2013)

link doesn't work my friend


----------



## Vermin (Jan 2, 2013)

ST Minato said:


> hi can you guys do my request?
> 
> i just want an itachi set
> 
> use whatever renders you want


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 3, 2013)

Zoroark said:


> link doesn't work my friend



check the quote not that actual post and if it still doesnt work let me know ok ^.^


----------



## Vermin (Jan 3, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> I want her look like she is related to Sasuke Uchiha. Make her hair dark blue and put the Uchiha symbol somewhere on her. You can use any type of effects.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jan 3, 2013)

Thankyou I love it.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 4, 2013)

blackfire96 said:


> i know i said any worker but i would like my request, not trying to be a Brat or anything....


----------



## blackfire96 (Jan 4, 2013)

Zoroark said:


>



thanks :33 repped and cred 

EDIT: must spread before i can rep again, sorry


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 5, 2013)

hey guys!  ...hope everyone had a good christmas/new year celebration 
reaaaally sorry about the delay on my return..  ...i just barely got a chance to log on today... (internet isnt that easily accessible where i am at the moment)... will be returning home on the 12th, so hopefully later that week, i'll be able to resume work 
unfortunately i cant do any requests right now, (coz of the lack of net)... again, really sorry...

but im glad to see that zoro's been managing pretty awesomely so far...  ...

anyway, so i'll see you guys soon enough


----------



## Slam Demon (Jan 5, 2013)

Just came to say hope you both had a good Christmas and New Year


----------



## Vermin (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks man :33



Rosi said:


> Hi, I'd like to request junior-sized transparent set out of this stock
> 
> 
> Both avy and sig without border or any effects; and for avy I don't really care whose face is on it(Sasuke's or Naruto's) You can do both or as you like
> ...


----------



## Rosi (Jan 7, 2013)

Zoroark said:


> thanks man :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Thanks!


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 13, 2013)

thanks slam 

im back now guys.. so i will be *able to do requests* now...


----------



## Rosi (Jan 18, 2013)

vingeta66 said:


> thanks slam
> 
> im back now guys.. so i will be *able to do requests* now...



Hurrah!



Wanted to ask, whether it's possible for you to make white leaves the same colour as the rest of them are? Or maybe some other effects that you would find appropriate. Because with transparent background white ones look kinda weird

 is the original stock if needed.

Thanks :33


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 18, 2013)

Awesome... i'll get to work on it...


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _For Rosi_ 









it got a bit messy when i tried to make more variety in color, so i had to clean it up a bit, and then yeah.. i hope its fine 

made one with a moon.. just felt like a moon would totally fit it 

and as always, dont worry about asking for more changes 

oh yeah, wasn't sure how you wanted the outline of the leaf-bits to be... i gave it that oval-ish outline, but let me know if you meant something else...


----------



## Rosi (Jan 18, 2013)

vingeta66 said:


> *Spoiler*: _For Rosi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous dat moon! you're genius. thank you a lot

About the outline, maybe make it a bit more raggy looking, uneven?


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 18, 2013)

hehe, just doin the job 
yeah, i only realised after i was done that it would look better with jagged-type edges.. will try that now..


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 18, 2013)

how's this?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 18, 2013)

vingeta66 said:


> how's this?



looove it! perfect 
can't stop expressing my gratitude 
i'll certainly credit you when i wear it.


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 18, 2013)

haha, that's more than enough  ... and your welcome


----------



## Rosi (Jan 20, 2013)

So, about 

All the details are up to you. I don't even know which one would look better, junior sized or senior sized(as frames are quite different in size) The only thing I want to point out is I want transition to be as smooth as possible(not too slow though)

Oh, and that Japanese text replaced with its translation("shall we begin?..") I guess you'll have to make a speech bubble a bit bigger, otherwise it would not fit

Thank you :33


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 20, 2013)

Rosi said:


> So, about
> 
> All the details are up to you. I don't even know which one would look better, junior sized or senior sized(as frames are quite different in size) The only thing I want to point out is I want transition to be as smooth as possible(not too slow though)
> 
> ...



cool, will do...
if u dont get it today, you'll surely get it tomorrow...


----------



## Silver (Jan 20, 2013)

Trans sig out of this please 
Preferably of just Kratos and his weapons but you can decide on what to leave, depending on what looks better. Any effects are up to you as well, but if you can try to make him stand out more, if you get what I mean. Thanks in advance


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 21, 2013)

Silver said:


> Trans sig out of this please
> Preferably of just Kratos and his weapons but you can decide on what to leave, depending on what looks better. Any effects are up to you as well, but if you can try to make him stand out more, if you get what I mean. Thanks in advance



i likes me a challenge 
will take this too...


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 21, 2013)

how's this?
and u know the deal.. dont worry about asking for as many changes as you'd like


----------



## Rosi (Jan 21, 2013)

vingeta66 said:


> how's this?
> and u know the deal.. dont worry about asking for as many changes as you'd like



Love iit awesome work. Is it possible to make it smaller though? Maybe 450x400 or smth like that.


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 21, 2013)

is *440*x400 fine?.. to keep it from stretching..


----------



## Rosi (Jan 21, 2013)

vingeta66 said:


> is *440*x400 fine?.. to keep it from stretching..



Epic!

Thanks as always. You're really great! Will certainly credit you


----------



## Chuck (Jan 21, 2013)

*Avatar Request*

*Size:* Senior

*Stock:* 

*Effects:* Something mesmerizing

*Border:* Something creative & unique

*Worker:* Vingeta


Hope it's not too hard for you Vingeta-kun :33


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 21, 2013)

Haha, not at all Chuck-san...
i'll get your and silver's requests done tomorrow...

your welcome @rosi  ...and thanks for the cred


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (Jan 22, 2013)

Avatar and Signature request for a Junior.

I want the avy to be a around his face.

Worker: Vingeta66

Stock: 

Border: I don't know too much about borders, so just give me one that looks normal.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 22, 2013)

awesome, will do 

@silver and chuck.. sorry for the delay.. had some unexpected errands to take care of today, and was a bit distracted with the net today 
3/4 done with silver's though, so everything should be done tomorrow if all goes well... hope you guys don't mind the wait... although its only been a day, but yeah, just had to let ya know 

*Will definitely not take more than a week!*


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 22, 2013)

*~ Vingeta's To-Do List ~*



​


----------



## OS (Jan 22, 2013)

Request- Set

Sig- 
Avi- 

Size- As big as possible for both
Effects- whatever you think looks good even if it's nothing
Borders- Square with dark green
Text- "Honor is the blade's edge" ( can this be put on the right side not infront of the woman please?)
Worker-Whoever

Thank you.


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 24, 2013)

finally got time to work on edits 
lemme know if you want something altered/added.. with me you're free to request as many times as you like, so don't worry about bothering me


----------



## Silver (Jan 24, 2013)

Omg it looks amazing   Thankss!

Now i just need an avatar be prepared.  must spread before rep though


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 24, 2013)

hahaha, always prepared 
oh, and the rep isn't necessary since you already repped... unless of course you want to again


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 24, 2013)

lemme know if you want any changes
like even if its that you didn't want the background changed or something 


*Spoiler*: _For Unrelenting_Power_ 




Ava's


Sig


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 24, 2013)

is this fine?


*Spoiler*: _For Hakan Erkan_


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Jan 24, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> is this fine?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _For Hakan Erkan_



Awesome.


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 24, 2013)

is this good enough? 
as i always say to everyone that requests from me... don't bother to ask for as many changes as you'd like


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 24, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Awesome.



glad you like it Hakan 

____________________________

oh, @Original, Zyken has notified me that he'll be taking your request 



Original Sin said:


> Request- Set
> 
> Sig-
> Avi-
> ...


----------



## Vermin (Jan 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Request- Set
> 
> Sig-
> Avi-
> ...








​


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

thank you, but can you have the text in the second sig alone in white instead of green? I think it would look better. Also, will rep you asap but i gotta spread.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> thank you, but can you have the text in the second sig alone in white instead of green? I think it would look better. Also, will rep you asap but i gotta spread.


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you


will rep asap


----------



## Rosi (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm back

I promise this is my last request(as I have 5 or 6 sets already done for the future wear)  I won't bother you in like a month, maybe even more  

I'd like to have a transparent senior set out of  with "2013 Happy New year" removed.
Could you also please crop it as much as possible, for the image to be bigger(especially on the left side)

Without border as always, for ava let it be Kakashi's face once again 

Thank Youpek


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jan 24, 2013)

*Stock*: []

*Dimensions* 120x150 & a 150x200 if its not troublesome.

*Effects* something magical pek

No text

*Border* Dotted


----------



## Vermin (Jan 24, 2013)

^

​


----------



## Chuck (Jan 25, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> is this good enough?
> as i always say to everyone that requests from me... don't bother to ask for as many changes as you'd like



Can you centre him a bit more? There seems to be a little too much space on the right.


----------



## Silver (Jan 25, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> hahaha, always prepared
> oh, and the rep isn't necessary since you already repped... unless of course you want to again



Can't find any stock I really like for Kratos. So if its not too much trouble could you find one and make a junior Avy? Something that would fit the sig you made made would be nice.


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 25, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Can you centre him a bit more? There seems to be a little too much space on the right.



like this?


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Rosi's Request_ 





Rosi said:


> I'm back
> 
> I promise this is my last request(as I have 5 or 6 sets already done for the future wear)  I won't bother you in like a month, maybe even more
> 
> ...





aw, maybe more than an entire month?  well, if it has to be that way 
and i shall do what you ask 

_________________________


*Spoiler*: _Silver's Request_ 





Silver said:


> Can't find any stock I really like for Kratos. So if its not too much trouble could you find one and make a junior Avy? Something that would fit the sig you made made would be nice.





not a problem, its in the OP that i do stock hunts too


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

Senior Avi uhh I have a hard time saying the timing it goes by so fast 
I just want it to loop like the video is all. The very first second is different however.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]v865zLEItzU[/YOUTUBE]



Signature width 500x 325 height
:24-:34

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]XFkPqh0z-_Y[/YOUTUBE]


 it's HD!
You can do it right?


----------



## Chuck (Jan 25, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> like this?



Great work Vingeta-kun! 

Repped.


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 25, 2013)

Chuck said:


> Great work Vingeta-kun!
> 
> Repped.



reaaally enthusiastic repping chuck 
but anyway, glad ya like it...


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Unlosing Ranger's Request_ 





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Senior Avi uhh I have a hard time saying the timing it goes by so fast
> I just want it to loop like the video is all. The very first second is different however.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





shouldn't be a problem  but if something doesn't work out, i'll let you know


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 25, 2013)

*~ Vingeta's To-Do List ~*


​


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 25, 2013)

wasnt sure if i needed to remove/leave the speach-bubbles or not, so i did both 
lemme know if its fine 


*Spoiler*: _For Rosi_


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 25, 2013)

finding ones that matched was actually tougher than i'd imagined 
i've still got some more stocks to play around with, so lemme know if its cool or not.. or if you want some changes to one of these here... 


*Spoiler*: _For Silver_


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 25, 2013)

the sig vid gave too many frames, and like all were needed.. but i still had to cut out lots of frames, and reduce quality to get it under 1MB... 

ava turned out great though....

lemme know if you want me to do any changes or something 


*Spoiler*: _For Unlosing Ranger_


----------



## Rosi (Jan 25, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> wasnt sure if i needed to remove/leave the speach-bubbles or not, so i did both
> lemme know if its fine
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _For Rosi_



Beautiful!

Thanks yet again :33

Edit:
Could you please make the ava senior sized tho and another one with a border(best fitted colour)? :33


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 25, 2013)

Hello. 

Request- Set
Signature- []
Avatar-[]
Size- 150x150 avatar, what looks good for the sig, not too big
Effects- Whatever works, it's okay if nothing does
Borders- dotted
Worker-Whomever


----------



## Silver (Jan 25, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> finding ones that matched was actually tougher than i'd imagined
> i've still got some more stocks to play around with, so lemme know if its cool or not.. or if you want some changes to one of these here...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _For Silver_


They both look great! but could you add a bit lighter tone to this, with colors being more vibrant.


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Silver_ 





Silver said:


> They both look great! but could you add a bit lighter tone to this, with colors being more vibrant.






oh snap! posted the wrong pick, my bad :sweat
here ya go..


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Skywalker's Request_ 





Skywalker said:


> Hello.
> 
> Request- Set
> Signature- []
> ...






will take this


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 25, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Rosi_ 





Rosi said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Thanks yet again :33
> 
> ...






here ya go


----------



## Silver (Jan 25, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> oh snap! posted the wrong pick, my bad :sweat
> here ya go..



Thank youu


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks man already repped


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 25, 2013)

resize me this into avatar proper, will ya?



I think the filesize at least is already within limits


----------



## Vermin (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Vingeta (Jan 26, 2013)

wasn't much effects i could do since the pics on their own look brilliant, and i didn't wanna tarnish the look.. but still did a gif set as well.. just in case... 


*Spoiler*: _For Skywalker_ 




*Normals...*
Ava

Sig



*Gifs...*
Ava

Sig


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 26, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> wasn't much effects i could do since the pics on their own look brilliant, and i didn't wanna tarnish the look.. but still did a gif set as well.. just in case...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _For Skywalker_
> ...


That's pretty kickass, thank you very much.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2013)

I have another request.
Senior avi and a 500 x 281 signature best quality you can manage.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]AyFlycSVonU[/YOUTUBE]



My stock.
Senior avi Have him looking at the clouds looped forwards and backwards without any jumps like rewinding a tape at that point while watching and hitting play over and over. starts somewhere in 1:28

Signature Have him walking with the mole looped, starts at :01and ends at :06
Don't want the part with him drilling out of the ground in there.
Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Vingeta (Jan 31, 2013)

My apologies Unlosing! I had not checked the shop in a while.. been really busy lately.. will carry out your request. 

*No more requests for Vingeta please!*

Sorry about this, but I'm afraid I'll be too busy for the next week or so to do requests. 
But any requests given to me before this post was made *will* be completed


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 31, 2013)

*Set:* 

*Worker:* Anybody not named Vingeta.

*Affects and boarders:* Anything.

Thanks.


----------



## Vingeta (Feb 1, 2013)

lol.. i like the way you put up the worker description Divine... oh, and could you turn off your sig please? 

hopefully i'll be back 'n running in about a week's time..


----------



## Vingeta (Feb 1, 2013)

the ava.. had an issue with trying to keep it 150x150, i've put up 2 versions, so u can choose between the two..
and anything else u want like borders? just lemme know.. 


*Spoiler*: _For Unlosing Ranger_ 




Ava's...


Sig...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2013)

No problem


----------



## Divine Death (Feb 1, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> oh, and could you turn off your sig please?



Fixed it. Sorry about that.


----------



## Vermin (Feb 1, 2013)

Divine Death said:


> *Set:*
> 
> *Worker:* Anybody not named Vingeta.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## Tray (Feb 8, 2013)

Awesome avatar for  


150 x 150


----------



## Vermin (Feb 9, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Awesome avatar for
> 
> 
> 150 x 150


​


----------



## Tray (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks 

Can you also add borders like ?


----------



## Chains (Feb 10, 2013)

Can you please resize this to the apropriate sig size? Anyone can work on it, thanks.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vingeta (Feb 11, 2013)

hey guys, just wanted to update my 'status'... long story short, i wont have a net connection at home to access with my pc until earliest end of this month... so i can't really work on requests effectively 
sorry about that 
hopefully it can happen sooner, but just trying to let you guys know what's what for now... anyway, as always, zyken helps me out, so happy requesting nonetheless!


----------



## Pyro (Feb 11, 2013)

If anyone is still active and taking requests, I'd love to have a senior size set made from this image:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Effects: Other than shrinking to the necessary size, it's up to the artist. Whatever you think would make it look cool.
Other: I'd really appreciate it if you could add the word "Pyro" either above Ace or somewhere on the picture written in fiery letters. If there's any trouble with that, let me know and we can discuss other options.

Thanks in advance! I was looking through your work and everything looks amazing. Looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with!


----------



## Vermin (Feb 11, 2013)

Trαy said:


> Thanks
> 
> Can you also add borders like ?


 


Chains said:


> Can you please resize this to the apropriate sig size? Anyone can work on it, thanks.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


it is already the appropriate sig size, however resized it and sharpened it a little 


will do pyro's request next


----------



## Vermin (Feb 14, 2013)

Pyro said:


> If anyone is still active and taking requests, I'd love to have a senior size set made from this image:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





​


----------



## Pyro (Feb 14, 2013)

Zyken said:


> ​



Thanks! I love the effects you did to his body and the lettering is perfect. Do you think you could just extend out the background surrounding him instead of the repeated images though? I really like the bluish green basic pattern of it.


----------



## Vermin (Feb 14, 2013)

will pm it to you


----------



## Pyro (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks. You da best!


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 13, 2013)

FINALLY got my net connection set up... its ridiculous how long it took... anyways, i can finally resume shop stuff...

NOW TAKING REQUESTS


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 14, 2013)

Ive got a request

type: Sig
Render: 
Size: 370x150 or smaller
Colors: match render
style: something similar to these 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Text: ProFound

thanks


----------



## Quincy James (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey , requesting Vingeta :33

 I want each of these characters trans'd and then turned into a gif with about 2.5 seconds resting on each character and a sort of swipe transition. Any order is ok with me. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 15, 2013)

how's this? if you want something completely different, dont be shy to ask...


*Spoiler*: _For .ProFound._


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 15, 2013)

i assumed u wanted ava size? lemme know if you want anything changed..


*Spoiler*: _For Quincy James_


----------



## Rosi (Mar 15, 2013)

You're baaack :amazed

I'd like to request some cool badass set out of this
 :33 ty


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 15, 2013)

haha, nice to see you're still here 
and will do...


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 15, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> how's this? if you want something completely different, dont be shy to ask...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _For .ProFound._



Naw that looks fine. Thats how i wanted it. 
Thanks alot, I like it


----------



## Saishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Request: sig

Stock: 

Size: senior

Effects and borders: any


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

sig request down sizing to 550 width x 450
Stock


----------



## Vermin (Mar 18, 2013)

please excuse my laziness and apathy i will do the untended request later on today ~


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 18, 2013)

my apologies on the delay as well... tests... 
the requests i've taken will be done by wednesday surely... have not forgotten them.. i did not want to rush on them, so yeah...
will also do whatever request zyken or me has yet to take up


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 18, 2013)

did this one quick, coz i assumed u wanted JUST resizing?? if u wanted some edits done on it, lemme know...


*Spoiler*: _For Unlosing Ranger_ 





without stretching


with stretching




________________________________________________

other requests will make their way on here by wednesday like i promised


----------



## MegaultraHay (Mar 18, 2013)

Can you please make a decent avatar out of this picture ?


Please Vingeta.


----------



## Vermin (Mar 18, 2013)

Saishin said:


> Request: sig
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



please *do not* rep me~
​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 18, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> did this one quick, coz i assumed u wanted JUST resizing?? if u wanted some edits done on it, lemme know...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _For Unlosing Ranger_
> ...



Thanks I'll go ahead and request a Senior avi gif.
Stock and the order I post them in is the order I want them from top to bottom

*Spoiler*: __ 





















I'll see what you do with it to see if I want it slower or faster


----------



## Saishin (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks Zyken for the sig


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 19, 2013)

*Announcement:
Zyken** no longer requires rep for his requests, but would appreciate any negs if you're willing*

_EDIT 18-04-2013
changed his mind, reps are necessary again_

_________________________________

*~ Vingeta's To-Do List ~*


​


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 20, 2013)

made a bunch of alternatives for you to choose from... they're all similar, but still different... if you want me to try something totally different, jus lemme know... 


*Spoiler*: _For Rosi_ 





*Normals*


*Gifs*


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 20, 2013)

is this alright?


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 20, 2013)

like this?


----------



## Rosi (Mar 20, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> *Announcement:
> Zyken** no longer requires rep for his requests, but would appreciate any negs if you're willing*







Vingeta said:


> made a bunch of alternatives for you to choose from... they're all similar, but still different... if you want me to try something totally different, jus lemme know...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _For Rosi_
> ...



Wow!:amazed Thank you so much. I like the 1st normal and the first gif one the most pek


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 20, 2013)

The ava's which i forgot... :sweat


----------



## Rosi (Mar 20, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> The ava's which i forgot... :sweat



Awesome  thanks as always :33


----------



## MegaultraHay (Mar 20, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> is this alright?



Yeah  it's great


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> like this?



Yea like that, would it be possible to fit the rest?


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 20, 2013)

@Vingeta: Can you make a set out of this?


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 21, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> @Vingeta: Can you make a set out of this?


will do... any specifics for the edit?


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yea like that, would it be possible to fit the rest?


my bad for not seeing those other links '^_^
here ya go
*Spoiler*: _Unlosing Ranger..._ 






x150 height


----------



## Freechoice (Mar 21, 2013)

Request: Avatar 

stock

My max size is 150x150 and 341kb

Borders? None

The first two seconds is ideal. 

Thanks friends.


----------



## Vermin (Mar 21, 2013)

ill do freechoice


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 21, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> will do... any specifics for the edit?



I had to ask before you turn down my request.

Size: Senior
Effects: Surprise me
Background: Something Halloweenish. don't make it too bright
Border: Anything that looks good.


----------



## Vermin (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Vingeta (Mar 21, 2013)

Alisdragon said:


> I had to ask before you turn down my request.
> 
> Size: Senior
> Effects: Surprise me
> ...



haha what? why would i turn it down??? 
and alright... will do...


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 27, 2013)

lemme know if you want something changed/etc...


*Spoiler*: _For Alisdragon_ 




Ava's


Sig's


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you make a set out of this please? Senior size, dotted border around the avatar. I'm thinking transparent background but whatever you thinks looks the best ​​


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 27, 2013)

did a set with trans, and a set with a custom background/design.. as well as a gif... the gif was just random tho.. haha..

*Spoiler*: _For Godaime Tsunade_ 



ava's


sig's




anyway, if none of these are to your liking, jus lemme know... i'll be able to edit tomorrow... but that'll be it till monday... so don't hesitate to ask for changes or whatever...


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 27, 2013)

I should probably make that the last request for a few days... i just found out i won't be home for this easter weekend..

i shouldn't be keeping people waiting unnecessarily when there're other shops who can do it sooner, so yeah...

*NO MORE REQUESTS*
sorry  ... *just till monday*...


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Mar 27, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> did a set with trans, and a set with a custom background/design.. as well as a gif... the gif was just random tho.. haha..
> 
> *Spoiler*: _For Godaime Tsunade_
> 
> ...



Oh my god.

They're all incredible. How am I supposed to choose which one to use 

This is going to kill me . .  Thanks, though, haha!​​


----------



## Alisdragon (Mar 27, 2013)

OMG, I Love it!


----------



## Vingeta (Mar 28, 2013)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> They're all incredible. How am I supposed to choose which one to use
> 
> This is going to kill me . .  Thanks, though, haha!​​


hahaha, sorry about that.. i got carried away.. it was an awesome pic to work with 
glad you liked em all.. 
________________________


Alisdragon said:


> OMG, I Love it!


awesome


----------



## Vingeta (Apr 2, 2013)

*TAKING REQUESTS*

please note, i'll be slow since im back at uni... it's just a heads up in case you'd be expecting quick work... but as always, i will do my best to make it within a week..


----------



## Jabba (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey Vingeta, I want to try your service out. Let's see how you do. 

*for both the avatar and the signature.*

*Signature:​*
*Time Frame:* 5:27 to 5:36. 

*Border:* Do what you want. 

*Notes:* Can you make the signature GIF as big as possible? Thanks. 

*Avatar:​*
*Time Frame:* 6:57 to 7:02. 

*Border:* Like above. 

*Notes:* None. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vingeta (Apr 6, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _For Jabba_ 





Ava's



Sig's


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 15, 2013)

*Avi*:



*Signiture*:



*Worker*: Anyone

*Borders, effects, ect...*: Whatever

Thanks again.


----------



## Saishin (Apr 17, 2013)

Request: set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Effects,Borders: Any


----------



## Vermin (Apr 17, 2013)

i'll take care of sai's and divine deaths request~


----------



## Vermin (Apr 17, 2013)

Divine Death said:


> *Avi*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​ 
​


----------



## John Sheppard (Apr 20, 2013)

Visiting. You seem like a wonderful person Vingeta. I support your work. You will see me around in a few weeks for my next set.


----------



## Vingeta (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks, hehe 
hopefully i'll be less busy by then to do requests the way i used to :|

oh, and could you turn off your sig when possible? thanks


----------



## Tray (Apr 21, 2013)

Avatar: 

No special effects, with a black border thanks


----------



## Vingeta (Apr 23, 2013)

oh sorry! didn't notice your post when i was last online Urek... coming right up...


----------



## Vermin (Apr 24, 2013)

Saishin said:


> Request: set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Effects,Borders: Any







​


----------



## MegaultraHay (Apr 24, 2013)

can you make a set of of these pictures


\




thank you.


----------



## Vingeta (Apr 27, 2013)

i didn't use the 2nd pic, quality was too low to make it look good.. i hope that's alright with you...
let me know if you want something different/changed.. or if you needed that other pic to be included..
i can still try make it work, if you really want that pic included


*Spoiler*: _For MegaultraHay_


----------



## Rosi (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi Vingeta :amazed

I'd like to request a senior transparent set out of .

ANd is this possible to leave outlines as smooth/watery as they are? And make the rest of them smooth too. If possible :33

ty


----------



## Vingeta (Apr 27, 2013)

rosi!! i thought u were never coming back  ... haha..
here ya go... for the ava, u never specified who you wanted, so i just did a center shot type thing...
as for the smooth/watery outlines, wasnt too sure, but i hope i did what you had in mind... if you want it more 'watery', lemme know.. or for any other changes, like usual.. 


*Spoiler*: _For Rosi_


----------



## Rosi (Apr 28, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> rosi!! i thought u were never coming back  ... haha..
> here ya go... for the ava, u never specified who you wanted, so i just did a center shot type thing...
> as for the smooth/watery outlines, wasnt too sure, but i hope i did what you had in mind... if you want it more 'watery', lemme know.. or for any other changes, like usual..
> 
> ...



Perfect pek ty as always

Maybe you could add two avas with focus on Kushina and Naruto? :33


----------



## Vingeta (Apr 28, 2013)

like this? added the 3rd 'cause i wasn't sure..


----------



## Rosi (Apr 28, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> like this? added the 3rd 'cause i wasn't sure..



Yep, all three are gorgeous :amazed

Thank you so much :33


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2013)

Senior Avi 150 x 150 request 00:47-00:52
Senior Sig 360h ? 400w request 00:56-1:01
Stock for both


----------



## Vingeta (May 2, 2013)

here they are...
the file sizes were too big with its original quality, so i had to lower it :/ ... if you wanted to try with another shop, i wouldn't hold it against you...
but if you want any changes that you'd like me to make, lemme know.. 
i could've tried removing some frames, but it would've probably ended up too "sketchy", and probably would've still had to lower quality.... anyway, you'll let me know...


*Spoiler*: _For Unlosing Ranger_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2013)

I didn't think they were that large, I guess I could try someone else and see how they do.


----------



## Divine Death (May 10, 2013)

*Set:* 

*Worker:* Anybody

*Effects:* Anything

Thanks.


----------



## Vingeta (May 11, 2013)

can't see the image

EDIT: it's ok, i tried a different browser and it worked


----------



## Al Mudaari (May 11, 2013)

Hello,

I'd like to request a signature/set (no avatar). 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Stock* - 

Feel free to edit it as you like, even remove/move some captions if necessary. But the signature needs to be a bit smaller than the size of the stock. 

*First Text* - _And out of kindness lower to them the wing of humility and say: 'My Lord! Bestow on them Thy Mercy even as they cherished me in childhood.' (Quran 17:23)_

Text can be small, but it needs to be readable, and can be placed anywhere. 

*Second Text *- Al-Mudaari

Small text somewhere that simply says the above

*Border *- Please add rounded borders if possible, something that's noticeable on a white background.

*Effects* - Anything cool, makes it stand out, possibly like light effects




Thank you!


----------



## Vingeta (May 12, 2013)

will do.. 

i've got project deadlines to meet this week, and exams the following, so i'll probably only get time this coming weekend.. i hope that ain't a problem.. 
of course if i get that unexpected free hour, i'll do them then


----------



## Al Mudaari (May 15, 2013)

^Ok, I understand. All the best with the exam


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (May 15, 2013)

I'd like to make a request for a set.

Inuyasha and Kikyo set

Two different sets. One of Inuyasha and the other of Kikyo

Size for avatar. 150/200

For signature. 200/150

Avatar:  





Please use this for the signature.





Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vingeta (May 17, 2013)

Sorry for the wait guys, my exams start Monday, and preparation's been eating my time lately. I should've closed my requests before, I apologize for the inconvenience. The exams will be going on for two weeks, so until then, I cannot take any more requests.

*I will *of course *finish the requests made before this post!* I will set aside some time for those tomorrow 

But as *for everything that comes after this post*...
*VINGETA's REQUESTS ARE CLOSED*

I should think that *Zyken* is still doing requests, although he's been quiet lately, but feel free to still ask him if he's able.


----------



## Vingeta (May 18, 2013)

lemme know if ya need anything changed


*Spoiler*: _For Divine Death_


----------



## Vingeta (May 18, 2013)

wasn't sure exactly about the 'lighting' effects, so you'll lemme know if this is fine or not


----------



## Al Mudaari (May 18, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> wasn't sure exactly about the 'lighting' effects, so you'll lemme know if this is fine or not




Thanks, it's perfect. Although not important, is it possible to centralise the second line of text? (Do it after your exams finish).


----------



## Vingeta (May 20, 2013)

Al Mudaari said:


> Thanks, it's perfect. Although not important, is it possible to centralise the second line of text? (Do it after your exams finish).



meh, it wasnt something that would take too much of my time


----------



## Al Mudaari (May 20, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> meh, it wasnt something that would take too much of my time



Thanks


----------



## Vingeta (May 21, 2013)

except for one of the sigs, i didnt do much edits as in effects for the pics.. they seemed good as they were, but if u had anything specific in mind, just lemme know...

and for anything else you might want changed, also, just lemme know 


*Spoiler*: _For ~Dr.Pyro~_ 









________________________________

*Just a final reminder to all...*

*VINGETA'S REQUESTS ARE CLOSED*

...for now


----------



## ~Dr.Pyro~ (May 25, 2013)

Vingeta said:


> except for one of the sigs, i didnt do much edits as in effects for the pics.. they seemed good as they were, but if u had anything specific in mind, just lemme know...
> 
> and for anything else you might want changed, also, just lemme know
> 
> ...



It's perfect.  Thanks.


----------

